# shallow redfish



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Two of my passions combined. Sighting reds in the shallows and photography. Small little shrimp gets out of the way just in time!

hOOter


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*very nice*

that is a very nice photo !!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I think I see some blue on that tail. Nicely seen.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

I like that very much


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Reds are my favorite fish. 
There is nothing better seeing a red in the shallows.
Even better hooking into one.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Cool pic.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Nice capture...love the shrimp jump shot and comment. I might have missed it without your help. regards, Rich


----------



## lchien (Nov 22, 2006)

great pic. definately the jumping shrimp is the primo touch.


----------



## Old Baitbucket (Sep 13, 2007)

Hooter, everytime I see this thread, I wonder if after you took the picture you throw down on that red and catch it?


----------



## hooter (Aug 12, 2005)

Old baitbucket...

no didn't put the camera down, just kept shooting. I have somehow found that shooting pictures of the reds is near as enjoyable...I guess I am a little weird like that. It also lets me enjoy watching them in their natural environment and learning about their feeding habits/mannerisms. 

hOOter


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Few times I've seen some fish action when I would much rather have had a camera than a rod. Cool pic..


----------

